# Briggs & Stratton fuel solenoid wiring



## cmac72 (Mar 5, 2010)

Replaced my 21 hp B&S engine on a Craftsman lawn tractor with a 26 hp B&S. Fuel solenoid on the new engine has grey and black wires going to the harness. Since the old harness and new are different I'm basically starting from scratch. Got the engine to turn over OK but because the fuel solenoid isn't getting power, the engine won't run. From what I've read the grey wire goes to the positive terminal, the black to the negative; however, when I connect it that way to test it I get nothing. Switching the terminals - grey to negative battery, black to positive, the solenoid engages. Could this be correct and I'm not remembering my high school electric course very well? Thanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Basically old ******* saying " If it works, don't fix it". I am not saying school class was wrong but when it comes to low voltage colors don't mean much.

BG


----------



## cmac72 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks. My morning project it to see if I can connect the old and new harnesses one piece at a time until I get the beast running. So much fun when the engine doesn't come with a wiring diagram.


----------

